# OJ Mayo??



## The Solution

Were going to have the third pick in the draft, anyone want Mayo?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM0iJ43aecU


----------



## Ruff Draft

Mayo is THE pick. Foye/Mayo fit together all too well. I would've loved Rose, but I don't want to throw out Foye.

Foye/ Telfair
Mayo/ McCants
Brewer/ Gomes
Jefferson/ Smith
Free Agent/ Richards


----------



## thaKEAF

Take Lopez plz


----------



## The Solution

...no I think OJ Mayo would be better.


----------



## bball2223

He should be the pick. Mayo, Foye, and Jefferson would be quite a trio.


----------



## thaKEAF

No I think you guys should take Lopez. Start a draft Brook Lopez group! Lets go Lopez! No OJ Mayo!


----------



## bball2223

thaKEAF said:


> No I think you guys should take Lopez. Start a draft Brook Lopez group! Lets go Lopez! No OJ Mayo!


Mavis do you want Mayo to be a Grizzlie?


----------



## Ruff Draft

Lopez is going to drop so hard. I love it. I bet Robin goes ahead of him.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Here I come 'Sota.


----------



## The Solution

I'd rather have Deandre Jordan than Lopez


----------



## thaKEAF

bball2223 said:


> Mavis do you want Mayo to be a Grizzlie?


eace:


----------



## bruno34115

The Solution said:


> I'd rather have Deandre Jordan than Lopez


Lol why?


----------



## Basel

Go for Mayo!


----------



## Dre

Mayo will be the best player in this draft, I have no doubts about it.


----------



## bruno34115

Dre™ said:


> Mayo will be the best player in this draft, I have no doubts about it.


So we know were going to take OJ at 3, the question is, which less-superior player that plays his position will McHale trade him for?


----------



## bball2223

Dre™ said:


> Mayo will be the best player in this draft, I have no doubts about it.


That's my opnion too. I feel he is going to be ROY next year.


----------



## Dre

bruno34115 said:


> So we know were going to take OJ at 3, the question is, which less-superior player that plays his position will McHale trade him for?


Hope it's a Maverick.


----------



## bruno34115

Dre™ said:


> Hope it's a Maverick.


I was think more along the lines of a Allen for Marbury, Foye for Roy type draft day trade..


----------



## Priest

play oj at the pg spot?


----------



## Ruff Draft

Foye at the one, Mayo at the two. Two good ballhandlers, one with a penetrating game one with a shooting touch. Voila!


----------



## bruno34115

I would stick OJ at the two. Keep Foye at point.


----------



## bball2223

That's probably what should happen Priest. OJ would have had a much better freshman season had he played the PG spot instead of off the ball. Foye is one of my favorite players but I think if Mayo can come in and contribute 15-20 a game right away Foye could become a Vinnie Johnson type guy off the bench. Not saying that will/should happen just an interesting scenario to ponder.


----------



## Ron Mexico

Mayo is 6'4 without shoes .6'5w/ shoes


----------



## HurraKane212

bball2223 said:


> That's my opnion too. I feel he is going to be ROY next year.


Over Rose, Beasley, and Greg Oden? I doubt it. I think Beasley will get the stats, and scoring wins the ROY.


----------



## Avalanche

Has to be OJ, huge opportunity to get a true star player here... he has wade/kobe type upside (again not a comparison, but potential) and he will make an impact right away


----------



## bball2223

HurraKane212 said:


> Over Rose, Beasley, and Greg Oden? I doubt it. I think Beasley will get the stats, and scoring wins the ROY.


So OJ won't score? OJ will probably drop 15-22 a game next year. Beasley and Rose are his big competition. Unless Oden puts up some great scoring numbers he won't get it.


----------



## Avalanche

Oj is front runner for ROY, he and Foye will look great in the back court and have a great low post anchor in Jefferson.

Things looking up for the wolves

Need to get my New and improved wolves "Mayo" jersey hehe


----------



## Dissonance

nbadraft.net/draftexpress both have you guys taking Lopez in their mocks already. That would be horrible with the talent on the board.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I don't want anyone to use the L word in this forum again.


----------



## Avalanche

Well it honestly wouldnt shock me.. and would push me away from the team as opposed to getting back into an every game type interest..

Mayo has to be the pick, for talent, potential, publicity.. he is THE pick


----------



## Dissonance

Ruff Draft said:


> I don't want anyone to use the L word in this forum again.


lol should I go back and censor it?


----------



## Avalanche

They better not go with Lopez.. you dont go with positional needs that high, you go for BPA..


----------



## Ruff Draft

Lopez doesn't even fit next to Al. It's a horrible pick. His brother Robin does more for Minnesota.


----------



## Avalanche

They should actually look at ways to pick up Robin later in the first IMO


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Good work and good luck Minnesota! Take Mayo, I like him too.

Hope you guys do well next season, you can only improve with so much young talent - Mayo, Foye, Al Jefferson, Rashard Mccants, Corrie Brewer, etc..


----------



## rocketeer

rookie of the year will be oden and no one is even going to come close to taking it from him.

mayo should be the pick for the twolves.


----------



## P-Rez25

Mayo Mayo Mayo! its almost as if the world has forgotten about this guy, if he went to a team like Memphis already loaded with talent, he wouldve played in the NC game too..


----------



## Ruff Draft

rocketeer said:


> rookie of the year will be oden and no one is even going to come close to taking it from him.
> 
> mayo should be the pick for the twolves.


Oden wont score nearly as much as the other rookies with Roy & Aldridge on his team. He'll be option #3.


----------



## Avalanche

Yeah, Mayo will be the perimeter scorer straight away on this team, the record should improve from last season and he might well have the stats to get ROY


----------



## rocketeer

Ruff Draft said:


> Oden wont score nearly as much as the other rookies with Roy & Aldridge on his team. He'll be option #3.


which doesn't matter.

oden will very clearly be the best rookie and win rookie of the year. his team is going to win 50+ games. he immediately is going to be a top 5 center(top 3 with duncan and amare counting as pfs) the day he steps onto an nba court.

mayo, rose, beasley, etc really don't have a shot at rookie of the year if they want the award to actually mean anything.


----------



## Avalanche

50 wins

really?

Well anyway the award doesnt matter its the future you build towards, and surely Mayo IS that future along with Foye and Al


----------



## rocketeer

Avalanche said:


> 50 wins
> 
> really?


definitely 50 wins. if not more. and that's before factoring in what they could do in this year's draft to get even better.



> Well anyway the award doesnt matter its the future you build towards, and surely Mayo IS that future along with Foye and Al


yeah mayo definitely should be the pick for the twolves. just don't get your hopes up expecting rookie of the year. mayo and foye should be a nice little combo in the backcourt though. them and jefferson and then with mccants as a 6th man gives them a few different scoring options.


----------



## bball2223

rocketeer said:


> which doesn't matter.
> 
> oden will very clearly be the best rookie and win rookie of the year. his team is going to win 50+ games. he immediately is going to be a top 5 center(top 3 with duncan and amare counting as pfs) the day he steps onto an nba court.
> 
> mayo, rose, beasley, etc really don't have a shot at rookie of the year if they want the award to actually mean anything.


The Blazers will win 50 games? We will see Oden will help but until they find a PG I don't see it.


What in your opnion qualifies a ROY award legit? What if Mayo, Rose, or Beasley becomes the star for their franchise and carries them to the playoffs? If they won it the ROY still doesn't mean anything? Oden will be sensational and will be the best rookie but the ROY is usually about Stats. If Beasley, Rose, or Mayo posts better numbers(scoring numbers in particular) they will win the award unless their team is downright awful.


----------



## rocketeer

bball2223 said:


> The Blazers will win 50 games? We will see Oden will help but until they find a PG I don't see it.


portland won 41 games this season. next year they add oden and rudy fernandez plus have the 13th pick in this draft to either get even more depth or package with extra players they already have to improve the pg or sf position. 50 really is a conservative estimate for the number of games they'll win.



> What in your opnion qualifies a ROY award legit? What if Mayo, Rose, or Beasley becomes the star for their franchise and carries them to the playoffs? If they won it the ROY still doesn't mean anything? Oden will be sensational and will be the best rookie but the ROY is usually about Stats. If Beasley, Rose, or Mayo posts better numbers(scoring numbers in particular) they will win the award unless their team is downright awful.


well if mayo or beasley or rose is better than oden, then they will deserve to win the award. however, i just can't see that being the case at all. like you said, oden will be sensational and will be the best rookie. i say that means it is meaningless if anyone else won the award.


----------



## Avalanche

Look at Horford/Durant this season.. horford was a double double machine and made the playoffs (yes i realise it was still the hawks).. Durant had the second worst record in the league, but he still won


----------



## thaKEAF

Dissonance19 said:


> nbadraft.net/draftexpress both have you guys taking Lopez in their mocks already. That would be horrible with the talent on the board.


:clap:


----------



## Avalanche

Mchale says there is 6 guys that interests him

that worries me lol


----------



## rocketeer

Avalanche said:


> Look at Horford/Durant this season.. horford was a double double machine and made the playoffs (yes i realise it was still the hawks).. Durant had the second worst record in the league, but he still won


because durant was the better player this season.


----------



## Ruff Draft

rocketeer said:


> because durant was the better player this season.


Rookie of the year is about scoring points.


----------



## Priest

bball2223 said:


> That's probably what should happen Priest. OJ would have had a much better freshman season had he played the PG spot instead of off the ball. Foye is one of my favorite players but I think if Mayo can come in and contribute 15-20 a game right away Foye could become a Vinnie Johnson type guy off the bench. Not saying that will/should happen just an interesting scenario to ponder.


Thats the same thing im thinking. USC did him little justice. He is so fundamentally sound he needs the ball in his hand and I feel he would be a better fit at pg rather then sg.


----------



## Ruff Draft

> Jordan was picked #3, Mayo #3..It's only fitting he wears 23 for the dynasty that will be known as the TerrorWolves.


:lol::lol::clap2:


----------



## B-Roy

Ruff Draft said:


> :lol::lol::clap2:


And with the third pick in the 2008 NBA draft, the Minnesota Timberwolves select Brook Lopez from Stanford University.


----------



## HB

I dont get this pick either

You still have Telfair and Foye. Where does Mayo fit in all this?


----------



## B-Roy

HB said:


> I dont get this pick either
> 
> You still have Telfair and Foye. Where does Mayo fit in all this?


He's way more talented than Brook Lopez......and he can play SG.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Telfair is nothing but a back-up. He's proven himself to be nothing more.

Foye is the one, Mayo is the two.

We get two very large guards, both who can handle the ball, and create well. Foye pentrates often, and Mayo's game is based on his shot. They fit so well together.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

HB said:


> I dont get this pick either
> 
> You still have Telfair and Foye. Where does Mayo fit in all this?


Telfair isn't near the prospect Mayo is right now, and Telfair's easily expendable.


----------



## JuX

Mayo is the pick, assuming that Beasley and Rose would be gone before the third pick.


----------



## kflo

Ruff Draft said:


> Rookie of the year is about scoring points.


oden will score points (i think more than some currently give him credit for). and he will be a defensive beast. and he will rebound. it will be obvious how good he is if he comes close to expectations, and scoring a little less won't matter at all.


----------



## JerryWest

You gotta go Mayo. Lopez is just like spending your 3rd pick on Kandi. do you really want Kandiman 2


----------



## Avalanche

At 3 you dont look at team needs you go for best player available and it is CLEARLY Mayo, we take him and then look at trades involving telfair/mccants/jaric etc to try and find a decent center


----------



## luther

"CLEARLY" Mayo? I don't know about that. But anyway, I wanted to comment on the Telfair question from earlier. Not only is he expendable and of questionable quality, but he's also a (restricted) free agent. Overall our guard situation is kind of funny. Our alleged PG of the future is better as a SG; our previous PG of the future (not the one who signed with Phoenix and then was dealt to Miami, but the one before that) is mostly on the bench and playing backup minutes at SG and SF; our SG of the future is being roundly ignored after finishing the season as a serviceable 6th man, but certainly isn't wowing anyone into believing he's a legit #1 scoring option; yet another former 1st rounder available at SG, also a restricted FA, may not even be back. And we're talking about guards again. This team has done miraculous work putting together mediocre, mismatched pieces.


----------



## The Solution

Honestly if we draft Brook Lopez the Timberwolves management would really start to be testing my timberwolves fan hood.


----------



## Avalanche

Mccants/Walker should be able to get some sort of center next to Al

Foye/Telfair
Mayo/Jaric/Buckner is fine as long as we have a balanced front court


----------



## Avalanche

Oh and luther you may not be completely out of luck.. Miami apparently has interest in Mayo


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> Oh and luther you may not be completely out of luck.. Miami apparently has interest in Mayo


If they take Mayo with the #2 pick over Rose or Beasley, they surpass all the terrible front offices in league history.


----------



## rocketeer

luther said:


> If they take Mayo with the #2 pick over Rose or Beasley, they surpass all the terrible front offices in league history.


honestly, i might take mayo over beasley or rose. not a lot really separates them other than the hype people are giving them right now. bayless is right there too along with maybe eric gordon(though he has more question marks because of how he played at the end of the year).

now of course when rose and beasley are the consensus top two picks based on all the hype they are getting right now, it wouldn't make sense to take anyone else. they would be better off trading down a spot or two to add another piece and still get the guy they want.


----------



## B-Roy

luther said:


> If they take Mayo with the #2 pick over Rose or Beasley, they surpass all the terrible front offices in league history.


I think it means they'd be willing the trade the 2rd pick for the 3rd pick.


----------



## luther

rocketeer said:


> honestly, i might take mayo over beasley or rose. not a lot really separates them other than the hype people are giving them right now. bayless is right there too along with maybe eric gordon(though he has more question marks because of how he played at the end of the year).
> 
> now of course when rose and beasley are the consensus top two picks based on all the hype they are getting right now, it wouldn't make sense to take anyone else. they would be better off trading down a spot or two to add another piece and still get the guy they want.


Bayless and Gordon both strike me as guys who could well have really nice careers as scorers, but both look like SGs and so are going to always cause some issues for their teams in terms of who gets paired with them in their respective backcourts. It's not that they can't succeed or even succeed on winning teams, but it's just that it's going to take some more work to make it happen. That's what keeps them below the top two picks for me. Mayo ... I just can't accept him. I'm biased, I guess, and can't even quite say why. He has the _feel_ of a guy too hyped, too soon, who seems like he's a sure thing and ends up nowhere near that good. I can't tell you why, because only an idiot would say he isn't a really good player. I know he is. And he's a great talent. But I can't imagine him doing really well. Instead I keep thinking of guys whose peaks were early--Schea Cotton, Felipe Lopez, other "sure thing superstars" who plateaued--and guys who were just not worth the headaches (JR Rider). I'm not saying those are fair criticisms, but just the images that go through my mind with Mayo. I wouldn't take him.


----------



## Avalanche

Yeah i think they would look at a trade down one spot... but personally id preffer Mayo over Beasley, i think this is a 3 player draft, not 2 as everyone has been saying


----------



## luther

I'd say there are a lot more players in this draft than two or three who are going to be legit starters and contributors. But I'd be shocked if there's a single superstar. So I think those guys--maybe a dozen or so--are going to fall into that weird category that some people call stars, others call role players and the truth is in-between somewhere. I'd bet 5-8 are an All-Star at least once, and a couple are multiple-time all-stars. But whenever it gets into the "[x]-person draft" talk, I think it's like people expect real, perennial stars. Superstars. I'm not sure there are any of those. (If there are, I do believe Beasley and Rose are the most likely, though.)


----------



## rocketeer

luther said:


> Bayless and Gordon both strike me as guys who could well have really nice careers as scorers, but both look like SGs and so are going to always cause some issues for their teams in terms of who gets paired with them in their respective backcourts.


i think gordon is just purely a sg. he's a little small for it, but that honestly shouldn't be a big deal and he won't be that undersized for the position. but that also is why his struggles at the end of the season raise more questions. he's not going to do much more than score so if he's going to be prone to long stretches where his shot doesn't fall, that's going to be a problem.

i don't think that is true for bayless though. he's going to be a pg at the nba level.


----------



## Avalanche

I expect Rose and Mayo to be perrenial all-star type players... Beasley im not so sure about

and of-course there will be other impressive players, but no sure things from what i can see


----------



## rocketeer

Avalanche said:


> I expect Rose and Mayo to be perrenial all-star type players... Beasley im not so sure about
> 
> and of-course there will be other impressive players, but no sure things from what i can see


see i'd have rose and mayo as occasional allstars. the type of guys who are always right around being in the allstar game but make it sometimes and miss out on it other times. i'd have bayless, gordon(probably), and beasley in that area as well.


----------



## Avalanche

I just think they are going to quickly bust out from the pack.. 
Mayo needs to be Minnys pick, be good to see how he does in workouts


----------



## Avalanche

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n5gEcVYuC8I&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n5gEcVYuC8I&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## moss_is_1

I'm pretty sure that Mayo is the pick, and if not then either Rose or Beasley better have fallen.


----------



## Avalanche

Well apparently theres a slight possibility Miami will take Mayo... meaning Beasley would have dropped.

I actually dont buy his hype, so while i know the wolves would keep him, probably forcing Al to the 5 id look at trading him for Melo, Okafor etc


----------



## STOMP

bruno34115 said:


> So we know were going to take OJ at 3, the question is, which less-superior player that plays his position will McHale trade him for?


ha! I think he's the the 3rd pick as well but have my doubts about him fitting beside Foye. Mayo measured 6'5 with shoes on at the Nike hoops summit which makes him about 6'3.5 barefoot. Thats bigger then Foye but giving up a couple inches to the average NBA 2 he'd have to cover. I'm a Blazer fan and just gauging ya'lls interest in a trade scenario I had rattling around my head.

#3 + Antoine for Outlaw + Frye + #13

The Wolves get a set of young starting forwards that should compliment Big Al on the low block and rid themselves of their worst contract. Channing impressed me with his high post game and rebounding especially down the stretch last year when Joel went down. Travis is just coming into his own at the ripe age of 23. His best attribute is his ability to rise up on most anyone and get a good shot off as the clock is winding down... he hit several game winners for Portland and was usually big in the 4th. The #13 could be used to swing for the fences on someone like Jordan or ??? 

Portland does it to round out their back court with what looks to be the 2nd best PG in the draft

OK flame away!

STOMP


----------



## moss_is_1

STOMP said:


> ha! I think he's the the 3rd pick as well but have my doubts about him fitting beside Foye. Mayo measured 6'5 with shoes on at the Nike hoops summit which makes him about 6'3.5 barefoot. Thats bigger then Foye but giving up a couple inches to the average NBA 2 he'd have to cover. I'm a Blazer fan and just gauging ya'lls interest in a trade scenario I had rattling around my head.
> 
> #3 + Antoine for Outlaw + Frye + #13
> 
> The Wolves get a set of young starting forwards that should compliment Big Al on the low block and rid themselves of their worst contract. Channing impressed me with his high post game and rebounding especially down the stretch last year when Joel went down. Travis is just coming into his own at the ripe age of 23. His best attribute is his ability to rise up on most anyone and get a good shot off as the clock is winding down... he hit several game winners for Portland and was usually big in the 4th. The #13 could be used to swing for the fences on someone like Jordan or ???
> 
> Portland does it to round out their back court with what looks to be the 2nd best PG in the draft
> 
> OK flame away!
> 
> STOMP


Nice idea. I dont know how much I like Frye, I haven't seen much of him but from what I have seen he doesn't seem that great. Outlaw is a nice piece though, but we already have brewer there for the future. I think we would be giving up too much in the deal as we are giving up the #3 and a big expiring deal in Walker.


----------



## STOMP

moss_is_1 said:


> Nice idea. I dont know how much I like Frye, I haven't seen much of him but from what I have seen he doesn't seem that great. Outlaw is a nice piece though, but we already have brewer there for the future. I think we would be giving up too much in the deal as we are giving up the #3 and a big expiring deal in Walker.


maybe my source on salaries is wrong, but I've got AW with a players option after next season (which he'd obviously take) and a guaranteed year after that. If that is so, basically he's due to hang 30M on your cap over the next 3 seasons. If it's a team option after next year, then my hypothetical becomes a lot less interesting for yall.

Brewer's size would concern me as to his ability to play SF full time... I see him as a SG/SF tweener. If I were a Wolves fan I'd probably rather him work on his ball skills and try to be a SG as I don't like having smallish players especially along the front line. At the pre-draft last year he measured 6'6.75 barefoot which is Okay for a 3 but with only a 6'8 wingspan, an 8'7 standing reach and an anemic 185 lbs... those last three measurements are well below average for a SF. I'd want at least another good option there.

Frye isn't great by any means, but he does have good size for a PF and a solid jumper from the top of the key to make him a nice fit beside Jefferson. I think he's a solid rotation level Big and like having him as a Blazer. I actually really like Travis too but I'm just geeking out over the draft and thinking about various possibilities. Mayo has a ton of potential, but like I said, I don't like him being paired with Foye so much. It's probably not going to happen with the Blazers, but I see McHale trading that pick. 

STOMP


----------



## Priest

Now that I think about it I'm not really sure if I like mayo to the wolves. IMO mayo needs a big sg next to him


----------



## STOMP

Priest said:


> Now that I think about it I'm not really sure if I like mayo to the wolves. IMO mayo needs a big sg next to him


The numbers he posted at the combine confirmed that size wise his best match up is vs PGs. I think he's got the talent to be an excellent PG ubut I'm just pointing out what I think is pretty obvious. 

Foye could be a great 6th man option but Mayo measuring shorter and with a smaller wingspan/standing reach then I'd guessed makes it even more unlikely that those two are a good tandem vs the average NBA starting backcourt. Mayo will get a nightly beat down trying to defend NBA 2s. The switches that happen most every single defensive set would have teams targeting him to be matching up on SFs as well.

What do ya'll think about Brewer being your starting 2? Going by the pre-draft numbers thats his best position. It seems to me that Mayo's offense combined with Brewers D would be a decent match.

STOMP


----------



## luther

STOMP said:


> maybe my source on salaries is wrong, but I've got AW with a players option after next season (which he'd obviously take) and a guaranteed year after that. If that is so, basically he's due to hang 30M on your cap over the next 3 seasons. If it's a team option after next year, then my hypothetical becomes a lot less interesting for yall.


It's a team option according to various websites and (more importantly, I suppose) the local media and beat writers. It's been widely discussed up here that he's an expiring deal after this year.


----------



## drexlersdad

this says that walkers contract has a player option, but then it also says that th final two years are not guaranteed. so i guess im not really sure wtf is going on.


----------



## STOMP

drexlersdad said:


> this says that walkers contract has a player option, but then it also says that th final two years are not guaranteed. so i guess im not really sure wtf is going on.


I emailed the guy who does that site (our own Storyteller) and he relayed that both the Antoine and the Wolves have an option after next year... or they both have the option to terminate the deal. It's hard to imagine the Wolves not cutting their ties w/AW.

STOMP


----------



## Avalanche

I would think AW would opt out even if it was his choice, be a minimum player for a contender ie boston for a couple of years before retiring..... hes got plenty of cash


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> I would think AW would opt out even if it was his choice, be a minimum player for a contender ie boston for a couple of years before retiring..... hes got plenty of cash


Yeah, but that's the sort of thing you might hear players talk about, but rarely do. It's not often players give up guaranteed money that's well above what they're going to get on the open market regardless of all the "I just want to play for a winner" talk. It's more common that they stick to their contract, then try to negotiate buyouts (for about 90 cents on the dollar) or force trades.


----------



## luther

You heard it here first: maybe it's the wine talking (the very wine that when married to my keyboard, created my inability to type paragraph breaks ... damn wine), but if the Wolves draft OJ Mayo, I will not necessarily be upset and will give him a fair chance without serious criticism. I'm not sold on him as the star many project him to be, and I worry about the baggage that comes from being a longtime celebrity by the time you're 20. But while I still think we're better off trading the pick for more assets, if it happens, it happens.


----------



## sheefo13

Well I don't know if you remember but he was seen as the next Lebron James... Then the NBA enforced the 1 year of college rule. I am sure that he would have easily been the number one pick last year with how hyped he was. Then he made a huge mistake and went to USC, which not only lost Nick Young but generally just sucks as a school. Not only that, but Tim Floyd was the coach there. I think if he played for UNC or another large college market team, there would be no question he would be the number 1 pick in this draft. I can only fear what Mayo will be able to do with an actual Big man threat on his side with Jefferson.


----------



## luther

Obviously I remember his early hype--that's one of the main problems I have with him. No young teen (he was 13 or 14 when the serious hype began) needs that kind of attention, and I don't think it does any good. Tim Floyd is a very good coach, actually. He has consistently won games even with less-talented teams, such as his pre-Fizer Iowa State teams with the likes of Dedric Willoughby and Kelvin Cato as the stars (and Stevie Johnson, Kenny Pratt, etc. as role players). I worry about a jaded celeb with inflated ego, no matter the reports to the contrary. If his talent were the only thing in question, i'd have no problems at all. But I worry about him being a prima donna. And until we see how it plays out, there is no way to know. but considering his issues the past few years (technicals and suspensions in high school, transfers, his recruitment, his apparent--but alleged--payments), I have reason to be nervous.


----------



## Ruff Draft

> Seven officials from the Minnesota Timberwolves were on hand to witness a working involving O.J. Mayo in Chicago on Saturday, the Associated Press is reporting.
> 
> The Wolves' officials then conducted an hour long interview with the former USC star, with much of the discussion centered on improper benefits Mayo allegedly received through an agent while playing in his one season of college ball.
> 
> "We wanted to pin him down on some things," Wolves' GM Jim Stack said. "I'm really impressed with the fact that he was very much a standup person. He knows he's got to be accountable for whatever happens in his life. He wasn't looking to make excuses for anything. Regarding the allegations, he basically told us that he didn't do anything wrong. I tended to buy into what he was saying."
> 
> Minnesota holds the third overall pick in Thursday's draft, with Derrick Rose and Michael Beasley expected to go in the first two picks.


-ESPN


----------



## Avalanche

Really hope they just take him and keep him, he is going to be GREAT, and with Jefferson it could really give minny a 1-2 punch for many years


----------



## Dissonance

What if you guys took him and traded him for Beasley? Miami might try to get something done, or you guys might after they're taken.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Dissonance19 said:


> What if you guys took him and traded him for Beasley? Miami might try to get something done, or you guys might after they're taken.


I love Beasley, but not for Minnesota. If we didn't have Al Jefferson it would be easy. Beasley is no SF.


----------



## Avalanche

Well yeah either we have Beasley at the 4 and Al at the 5, which defensively would hurt a LOT, or Beasley plays the 3, which he doesnt appear likely to do at an nba level.

I actually preffer Mayo then Beasley


----------

